# Model Globe Valve Making



## tugwilson (Aug 23, 2010)

Can anyone suply drawings or offer any advice to the making of globe valves & other boiler fittings suitable for 1/8"& 3/16" copper pipe. I am building a 2" scale steam tractor and so far made everthing myself &have now reached the stage in putt on all the pipe work and boiler fittings.Any suggestions would be most helpfull.
With thanks in anticipation. Tug Wilson


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Tug,
I have built many valves for steam and air control. I did a work in progress quite awhile back on some that I made. I'll try and find the thread for you.
I found it. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5023.0
gbritnell


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 23, 2010)

Any particular valves you are thinking of, I've made the Clack, blowdown and cylinder drain valves for my 2" traction engine. Bought the globe valves in but have made them in the past on teh 1" minnie in my avitar.

Few pics in this thread
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7662.30

Jason


----------



## tugwilson (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. You make it look quit simple & you achieve a good result. I will have to have ago along these lines and see what happens


----------



## tugwilson (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures of your valves etc. What an achievement!! I could not hope to match the superb quality of your work. Did you have any drawings for these valves to work too or didyou just make them as you went along so to speak?
Any way carry on with the good work I would love to see the finished engine.
 Tug Wilson


----------



## Paolo (Sep 8, 2010)

I did my own...It works well!! ;D
Best regards 
Paolo 

View attachment GlobelValve-1-GlobeValve.pdf


----------



## PTsideshow (Sep 8, 2010)

For what it is worth PM research has kits to build the valves and other pipe fittings, elbows, tee etc. along with the taps and dies for the threads and scale brass pipe. They have machined ones and casting tree ones that you finish. Model pipe info and product listing
Model Pipe & Fittings



> Some thread designations are as follows:
> 
> MTP Model Taper Pipe
> ME Model Engineering (British Straight Thread)
> ...


Are some from their on line catalog
 ;D


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd stick with nuts and nipples on the traction engine with bent pipe, the cast fittings are not right on an engine of this type, ideal for Hit & miss engines though.

Jason


----------



## Maryak (Sep 9, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> I'd stick with nuts and nipples with bent pipe.



Me too :

Sorry couldn't help myself.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (Sep 9, 2010)

Way too easy Bob...... 8)...you mustn't swing at the easy ones.......you can do better. ;D


----------



## GWRdriver (Sep 9, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> I'd stick with nuts and nipples on the traction engine with bent pipe, the cast fittings are not right on an engine of this type


That would depend entirely upon the country of origin, and unless I missed it I don't see an indication of wghere Tug is or what engine he's building. If the engine is British, such as an Allchin, Ransomes, Burrell, or Fowler, then nuts and nipples would be prototypical and appropriate, but if it's of American manufacture such as a Case or Keck then cast fittings are correct.


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 12, 2010)

It is a Ruston Proctor SD Light, Haining's 2" design, I have exchanged several PMs with Tug so was basing my comment on that and hopefully he's now got some valve drawings to work to.

J


----------



## tugwilson (Sep 15, 2010)

Many thanks for all replies especialy to Jason for emailing drawings.I must have ago at making some !!!
 Tug


----------

